# Are you straight?



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 1, 2017)

No offence intended. I'd just like a clear-cut poll.


----------



## hamster (May 1, 2017)

no


----------



## Franny (May 1, 2017)

no


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2017)

No I gay


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2017)

no thx i am Not


----------



## Nightmares (May 1, 2017)

I think I probably am, but idk


----------



## easpa (May 1, 2017)

Not at all


----------



## Corrie (May 1, 2017)

I'm bisexual so I guess I am half straight? Lel


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2017)

Hell no


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

yes im straight.

straight up gay


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 1, 2017)

nah m8


----------



## moonford (May 1, 2017)

noooooopppppppeeeeeee, no I'm not straight.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 1, 2017)

mm boi, yes


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2017)

no im not. please dont kill me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 1, 2017)

Yes, I am straight. Not like it matters I'm still gonna die alone anyways


----------



## Flare (May 1, 2017)

Yep, I'm straight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

Why do you care about my sexuality anyways? Are you coming onto me...? 

But seriously, like, I have no idea. I find certain parts of men attractive, and some repulsive. I find certain parts of women attractive, and some repulsive. It's kind of a lose-lose situation.

I'm one of the two people in my school friend group that isn't interested in guys or girls. All the others have or have had boyfriends/girlfriends. I feel special lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

Nope, I'm bi.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm one of the two people in my school friend group that isn't interested in guys or girls. All the others have or have had boyfriends/girlfriends. I feel special lol



Maybe asexual or you just aren't ready yet. I'm interested in women but can't be bothered with any sort of relationship currently. Too much hassle.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Is anyone on this website straight?  Geez.  I'm not homophobic, it just seems like there's a shortage of straight people.  I am, by the way.


----------



## seliph (May 1, 2017)

Yeah



jk could you imagine



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is anyone on this website straight?  Geez.  I'm not homophobic, it just seems like there's a shortage of straight people.  I am, by the way.



What_ ever _will you do on an animal crossing forum without more straight people!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

I love sarcasm.  It makes my whole day much more pleasant.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 1, 2017)

I don't know... my brain says straight, but my heart says bi, so like 75% straight?  I honestly don't care though so I'll go with straight.



gyro said:


> What_ ever _will you do on an animal crossing forum without more straight people!



_Lesbi_honest, it is a pretty gay game ngl


----------



## oliversacnl (May 1, 2017)

I'm honestly so gay. I love men so much. Wow I love men. 

hbu, OP?


----------



## cIementine (May 1, 2017)

like uncooked pasta


----------



## Seashell (May 1, 2017)

Straight yo


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> _Lesbi_honest, it is a pretty gay game ngl



Why do you say that?


----------



## Bowie (May 1, 2017)

Gay.

100% certain this thread will turn into an argument somehow and be locked this time tomorrow.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 1, 2017)

oliversacnl said:


> hbu, OP?



str8

I'm not sure if the result of this poll is surprising or not. The LGBTQA support thread has a lot of posts and there have been a lot of other threads like that floating around, but I don't know if I ever expected the number of non-straight people on here to be greater than straight.


----------



## Primarina (May 1, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I'm bisexual so I guess I am half straight? Lel



Same. Where's the part-straight option? lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 1, 2017)

Primarina said:


> Where's the part-straight option? lol



My plan has failed. Either be "nah" or "undecided", I guess.


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is anyone on this website straight?  Geez.  I'm not homophobic, it just seems like there's a shortage of straight people.  I am, by the way.



The Straight Minority On The Bell Tree Forums...

BTW I Have Nothing Against The Heterosexuals I Love Myself Some Straights Once In A While Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> str8
> 
> I'm not sure if the result of this poll is surprising or not. The LGBTQA support thread has a lot of posts and there have been a lot of other threads like that floating around, but I don't know if I ever expected the number of non-straight people on here to be greater than straight.



on past sexuality posts straight has been over 50% lol people on here are so often like "i feel so alone being cishet )':" but really youre quite many


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2017)

Primarina said:


> Same. Where's the part-straight option? lol



Isn't straight just another term for heterosexual? Bisexual has its own category. I don't really know how else someone is considered "half straight."


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2017)

past sexuality polls the last one is even urs .. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?281806-The-Sexuality-Poll&highlight=sexuality

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?332886-Sexual-IDENITIES-JEEZ&highlight=sexuality

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?363984-Are-you&highlight=sexuality

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?403344-What-is-your-sexuality&highlight=sexuality


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Maybe asexual or you just aren't ready yet. I'm interested in women but can't be bothered with any sort of relationship currently. Too much hassle.



Pretty much both. Like, in some ways I am physically attracted to both men and women, but I am in no way sexually attracted to either. Personally, I lean more towards men. I also don't have the time or patience to deal with having a boyfriend at the moment, what with graduating from high school and going to college and all.

I also have like super high standards so chances are it will take me forever to find that special someone anyways


----------



## seliph (May 1, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Isn't straight just another term for heterosexual? Bisexual has its own category. I don't really know how else someone is considered "half straight."



Yeah I was gonna mention this
Bisexual and pansexual are their own sexualities, you aren't "part straight" or "half straight/half gay", theyre their own thing!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> past sexuality polls the last one is even urs ..
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?281806-The-Sexuality-Poll&highlight=sexuality
> 
> ...



I have a rly bad feeling these people are coming onto us lol


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a rly bad feeling these people are coming onto us lol



wait what


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 1, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?281806-The-Sexuality-Poll&highlight=sexuality
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?332886-Sexual-IDENITIES-JEEZ&highlight=sexuality
> 
> ...



It's weird how having choices for homo/bi/as/pan etc. makes the number of straight people look larger relative to this graph.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 1, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Why do you say that?











DarkDesertFox said:


> Isn't straight just another term for heterosexual? Bisexual has its own category. I don't really know how else someone is considered "half straight."



True, there's a big gap between 100% straight and 100% gay which is, of course, where the bi's, ace's, pan's, undecided, etc. all fall into.  A better poll would be "Are you straight, gay, or something else/in between?"  Something like that


----------



## seliph (May 1, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> True, there's a big gap between 100% straight and 100% gay which is, of course, where the bi's, ace's, pan's, undecided, etc. all fall into.  A better poll would be "Are you straight, gay, or something else/in between?"  Something like that



Ace isn't really the same as the others there, it's kind of on the whole spectrum but as another thing entirely since you can be straight and ace, bi and ace, gay and ace, etc.

As for the poll I don't think anything's wrong with it in terms of being exclusive since it's not "are you straight or gay"?", it's "are you straight or not?"


----------



## ZagZig321 (May 1, 2017)

I'm bi :3


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It's weird how having choices for homo/bi/as/pan etc. makes the number of straight people look larger relative to this graph.



sample size tho... all those have way more votes than this one
and the percentage of straight people are pretty similar, in all those polls it was around 50% lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 1, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> sample size tho... all those have way more votes than this one
> and the percentage of straight people are pretty similar, in all those polls it was around 50% lol



I didn't do the maths. Alright, this thread is kinda redundant. I doubt much will change as the number of votes grows.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I didn't do the maths. Alright, this thread is kinda redundant. I doubt much will change as the number of votes grows.



I agree. There isn't much more to this thread.


----------



## Aniko (May 1, 2017)

In theory yes. According to society yes. But I don't want anybody to get close to me. I mean the last time someone just hugged me was several years ago and I struggled a lot to escape lol. I'm not asexual but I'm suspected to have a schizoid personality.

Straight is a weird word we don't have equivalent in my own language.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (May 1, 2017)

Yeah, I'm straight


----------



## Envy (May 1, 2017)

Nope, not even in the slightest!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> _Lesbi_honest, it is a pretty gay game ngl



Damn puns.


----------



## Sion (May 1, 2017)

am the gay


----------



## nostalgibra (May 1, 2017)

Yeah, I play for the Straights™ team. But I'm also on the Gays™ team. I'm an equal opportunity player.


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2017)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Kuroh (May 1, 2017)

im gay


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 1, 2017)

sure


----------



## Loriii (May 1, 2017)

of course


----------



## Koopa K (May 1, 2017)

STRAIGHT UP BISEXUAL BABY


----------



## watercolorwish (May 2, 2017)

what a straight forward thread  but i am not


----------



## jcamac45 (May 2, 2017)

Totally gay here


----------



## A spooky ghost! (May 2, 2017)

Yes I'm straight ☺


----------



## Primarina (May 2, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Isn't straight just another term for heterosexual? Bisexual has its own category. I don't really know how else someone is considered "half straight."



First of all, it's a joke. Second of all, bisexuality is, to me at least, as a bisexual, in a certain sense a combination of heterosexuality and homosexuality, or if you prefer, an in-between state.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 2, 2017)

im straight as a line


----------



## Weiland (May 2, 2017)

Bisexual.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 2, 2017)

No I'm kinda wiggly.


----------



## Romaki (May 2, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 2, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


>



Ok, I'm glad you said it for that reason. I just was hoping you weren't using the word as an insult (like how people like to call things "gay" which I find so immature).
I just got like that because I started playing Animal Crossing back in 2009 and during that year into 2010, my dad continually made fun of my playing of the game. Even though it stopped in the summer of 2010, it made a revival in the spring of 2012 and continued for most of that year. It managed to stop by that following fall, but my dad even now continues to distrust my playing of the game. I'm not kidding, just two days after I began playing it in April 2009, my dad literally said it was a game meant for girls only and that was why I shouldn't be playing it. In fact, just because I played it, he basically assumed I was gay, which his assumption became clear by the fall that year. While I am bi (although I didn't start realizing that until around late 2011-early 2012), I had my first crush ever (which was on a girl, and I'm a guy) beginning in February of 2010, and yet my dad still assumed that I didn't like girls and largely made that assumption based on my interests.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2017)

Girls and non-cis folks are just too damn gorgeous for me to like only men, so nah.


----------



## Gregriii (May 2, 2017)

Straight people in tbt? haha


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

Gregriii said:


> Straight people in tbt? haha



we got some special snowflakes here 

its a joke dont kill me people


----------



## kayleee (May 2, 2017)

Yes I am straight I luv men


----------



## sej (May 2, 2017)

Yep, I'm straight.


----------



## Cress (May 2, 2017)

I'm emotionless and uncompassionate towards everyone


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2017)

Yep, I'm a straight person that's born male and identifies as male. But I am single and haven't found a love life yet.


----------



## ChocoMagii (May 2, 2017)

Yup yup ^^


----------



## RedRum2514 (May 2, 2017)

when I was little being gay was an uncommon thing, now suddenly %60 of us are gay, bi or other??  I mean i'm not homophobic but can it be that some people think themselves gay because they think its trendy and think being gay is a choice?? (I knew someone like this) like don't kill me yet I don't care what your preference is but I've know SO many people who think being gay is a choice and it really annoys me considering actual gay people aren't being taken seriously because most who think its a choice change there minds and then people are like "oh its just a phase!" I can't be the only one?


----------



## Soigne (May 2, 2017)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> when I was little being gay was an uncommon thing, now suddenly %60 of us are gay, bi or other??  I mean i'm not homophobic but can it be that some people think themselves gay because they think its trendy and think being gay is a choice?? (I knew someone like this)



or because

you know

people are more accepting now and thus feel safer to label themselves as what they actually are


----------



## RedRum2514 (May 2, 2017)

Roh said:


> or because
> 
> you know
> 
> people are more accepting now and thus feel safer to label themselves as what they actually are



In Australia some guy in Queensland murdered a gay guy and used the defense "gay panic". yuuup. so your probably right.


----------



## seliph (May 2, 2017)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> In Australia some guy in Queensland murdered a gay guy and used the defense "gay panic". yuuup. so your probably right.



If you weren't actually being sarcastic and I read you wrong then my bad but homophobic crimes doesn't break the fact that the world is way more accepting of LGBT people now than it was years ago. It's a tragic thing to happen but people as a whole are much more accepting and understanding now. It's the same with trans people. I didn't even know what transgender was til I was 15, and now it's being talked about way more and people generally accept it more.


----------



## RedRum2514 (May 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> If you weren't actually being sarcastic and I read you wrong then my bad but homophobic crimes doesn't break the fact that the world is way more accepting of LGBT people now than it was years ago. It's a tragic thing to happen but people as a whole are much more accepting and understanding now. It's the same with trans people. I didn't even know what transgender was til I was 15, and now it's being talked about way more and people generally accept it more.


Yeah, and honestly its saddening that we have to put on masks to please other people. why do people care what you Identify as, its not like it effects them? just because it goes against there religion, or in other words "your different and my religion doesn't approve of that so I don't like you".. just  Australians aren't really accepting and you don't see a lot of that here, being on the internet is like being exposed to whole new way of life to me...


----------



## seliph (May 2, 2017)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Yeah, and honestly its saddening that we have to put on masks to please other people. why do people care what you Identify as, its not like it effects them? just because it goes against there religion, or in other words "your different and my religion doesn't approve of that so I don't like you".. just  Australians aren't really accepting and you don't see a lot of that here, being on the internet is like being exposed to whole new way of life to me...



The funny part about religion is no religion actually has a rule against gay people, they just have passages that were _horribly_ mistranslated and misinterpreted.
The bible for example, most passages that are "against same-sex relationships" are actually against rape, adultery, idol worship, and pedophilia. Namely Leviticus 18:22 ("Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination") that homophobes love to refer to, which is also the same law that forbids you to eat shellfish and wear clothing with mixed fabrics.


----------



## seliph (May 2, 2017)

double post


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 2, 2017)

I regret making this thread.


----------



## Aniko (May 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> The funny part about religion is no religion actually has a rule against gay people, they just have passages that were _horribly_ mistranslated and misinterpreted.
> The bible for example, most passages that are "against same-sex relationships" are actually against rape, adultery, idol worship, and pedophilia. Namely Leviticus 18:22 ("Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination") that homophobes love to refer to, which is also the same law that forbids you to eat shellfish and wear clothing with mixed fabrics.



Actually there are two lines from St-Paul that are against gays in the new testament, but St-Paul was an opportunist and never met Jesus so... Jesus said nothing against gays, so in doubt, just follow Jesus.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> The funny part about religion is no religion actually has a rule against gay people, they just have passages that were _horribly_ mistranslated and misinterpreted.
> The bible for example, most passages that are "against same-sex relationships" are actually against rape, adultery, idol worship, and pedophilia. Namely Leviticus 18:22 ("Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination") that homophobes love to refer to, which is also the same law that forbids you to eat shellfish and wear clothing with mixed fabrics.



Sadly , people love to be ignorant and prefer thinking their religion said something bad about homosexual people _*cough* Christians *cough*_
and im also christian and its kinda stupid to see people like that.


----------



## Corrie (May 2, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Sadly , people love to be ignorant and prefer thinking their religion said something bad about homosexual people _*cough* Christians *cough*_
> and im also christian and its kinda stupid to see people like that.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that I feel like a vast majority of Christians haven't actually read the bible. It seems like they claim they have and just go with what others have said about it without actually reading it themselves.


----------



## Aniko (May 2, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Sadly , people love to be ignorant and prefer thinking their religion said something bad about homosexual people _*cough* Christians *cough*_
> and im also christian and its kinda stupid to see people like that.



Even if the religion had said something bad 1400 or 2000 years ago, we must not forget that the religion was the politic of that era, and they surely had their reason then that have nothing to do with us. 2000 years ago, romans were maybe partying way too much for some religious. Divorce and second marriage was not permitted either but we understand it was for a good reason then.


----------



## seliph (May 2, 2017)

Aniko said:


> Actually there are two lines from St-Paul that are against gays in the new testament, but St-Paul was an opportunist and never met Jesus so... Jesus said nothing against gays, so in doubt, just follow Jesus.



Do you mean this?

_"Their women exchanged natural intercourse for unnatural, and in the same way also the men, giving up natural intercourse with women, were consumed with passion for one another. Men committed shameless acts with men and received in their own persons the due penalty for their error."_

This one is about idolatry,  lust, and prostitution. Not any old same-sex relationships.

Or this one which is more often used against us?

_"Fornicators, idolaters, adulterers, male prostitutes, sodomites, thieves, the greedy, drunkards, revilers, robbers  -  none of these will inherit the kingdom of God."_

Once again, a mistranslated passage that was originally about adultery, sex crimes, and lust in general.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that I feel like a vast majority of Christians haven't actually read the bible. It seems like they claim they have and just go with what others have said about it without actually reading it themselves.



Not only have they not read it but they haven't looked into it or studied it at all.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 2, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I regret making this thread.



To be fair, this is TBT. It's to be expected. The fact this thread has lasted an entire day is an achievement in its own. I haven't read every post, but it doesn't seem that bad compared to what I thought.


----------



## Aniko (May 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> _"Their women exchanged natural intercourse for unnatural, and in the same way also the men, giving up natural intercourse with women, were consumed with passion for one another. Men committed shameless acts with men and received in their own persons the due penalty for their error."_
> 
> ...



I don't remember the parts, I read them a while back in French (maybe it was in Romans?) but it's not why I'm saying that, I read a study from a bunch scholars who were gay friendly and really wanted to demystify the whole thing, but even them, with the translation couldn't say Paul was just referring to prostitution or lust because of some words he used, he seemed really refers to homosexuality itself. We must also take into consideration the time and mores. Historians and scholars are still debating on this, but he might very well meant it. Now is it that important? His boss said nothing, other apostles said nothing and Paul used to persecuted first Christians and didn't know Jesus...if it were me I wouldn't trust that guy...even other apostles didn't like him that much. but the most important is that according to the same book, you shouldn't judge other people or harm them...

If you read the bible, you will see plenty of things that don't make sense, we don't have the whole thing, just a tiny part of what was written centuries ago by different people and translated a few times. I don't know why people give it such importance. 

But anyway, let's not spam that thread anymore. 
Was Jesus straight? No idea...


----------



## seliph (May 2, 2017)

Aniko said:


> I don't remember the parts, I read them a while back in French (maybe it was in Romans?) but it's not why I'm saying that, I read a study from a bunch scholars who were gay friendly and really wanted to demystify the whole thing, but even them, with the translation couldn't say Paul was just referring to prostitution or lust because of some words he used, he seemed really refers to homosexuality itself. We must also take into consideration the time and mores. Historians and scholars are still debating on this, but he might very well meant it. Now is it that important? His boss said nothing, other apostles said nothing and Paul used to persecuted first Christians and didn't know Jesus...if it were me I wouldn't trust that guy...even other apostles didn't like him that much. but the most important is that according to the same book, you shouldn't judge other people or harm them...
> 
> If you read the bible, you will see plenty of things that don't make sense, we don't have the whole thing, just a tiny part of what was written centuries ago by different people and translated a few times. I don't know why people give it such importance.
> 
> ...



We're not spamming, we're having a discussion. It might be a bit off topic but it still refers to sexuality so I don't see the problem.

Anyways, if you or anyone want to interpret the verses as homophobic that's completely your choice, however Paul also thought men having long hair was unnatural so I don't see how anyone could take his word for anything anyways.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 2, 2017)

yes i'm straight but i love the lgbt community to death. the majority of my best friends are gay

and just to put it out there, i don't think you can legitimately 100% interpret the bible the way it was to be interpreted. i've read a lot of it, because i have a bible study class at my school, and half the time i don't know what the heck is going on. it's very hard at least for some people to interpret and everyone always gets a different answer so i've never trusted the "god hates gays" idea that people seem to pull from nowhere


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 2, 2017)

I'm gonna avoid the argument and say I am straight.

K bye!


----------



## Aniko (May 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> We're not spamming, we're having a discussion. It might be a bit off topic but it still refers to sexuality so I don't see the problem.
> 
> Anyways, if you or anyone want to interpret the verses as homophobic that's completely your choice, however Paul also thought men having long hair was unnatural so I don't see how anyone could take his word for anything anyways.



Usually when we are off topic the mods call that spamming and beat us with a little spoon.

I personally don't want to interpret anything, especially not old scriptures. I don't have the degrees for that, if I had I could make my own opinion on that subject, along we all those scholars who can't agree about what he said and why. He did say something however that made people think that way, and other controversial things. Maybe he thought romans were too depraved and indulging themselves way too much with slaves and prostitutes, maybe he was referring to something else, who knows? 
I would think religions forbidding homosexuality did it for politic reasons then.


----------



## visibleghost (May 3, 2017)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> I mean i'm not homophobic but



:/

also the straight minority of the bell tree forums seem 2 b around 50% in this poll as well But ppl still think there are too few straight ppl lol


----------



## animalcrisscross (May 3, 2017)

am i the only one who finds it funny that there's an "undecided" option? and that people actually chose it?


----------



## visibleghost (May 3, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> am i the only one who finds it funny that there's an "undecided" option? and that people actually chose it?



why is it funny


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 3, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> am i the only one who finds it funny that there's an "undecided" option? and that people actually chose it?



You probably are. Some younger members might not be sure yet.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2017)

Straight. Been with my bf for almost 5 years.


----------



## animalcrisscross (May 3, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> why is it funny



if you're attracted to the opposite gender exclusively, you're straight. if you're so unsure of that then you should've just chose no. it's not rocket science.


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (May 3, 2017)

NOPE. I'm Pan.


----------



## visibleghost (May 3, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> if you're attracted to the opposite gender exclusively, you're straight. if you're so unsure of that then you should've just chose no. it's not rocket science.



lol but not everyone knows how 2 identify so it's stupid to laugh at them 4 choosing that alternative


----------



## Akira-chan (May 3, 2017)

Straight as a wiggle, in some cases yes and in other parts wiggly

benefits of being pan/ace xd


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 3, 2017)

lolnope. 



animalcrisscross said:


> am i the only one who finds it funny that there's an "undecided" option? and that people actually chose it?



Yeah, cause screw anybody that might actually still be discovering themselves, amiright? HAR DE HAR HAR!


----------



## Brookie (May 3, 2017)

Yuppers, like a pencil.
Now am I 100% girly...is another question >_> which the answer is heck no


----------



## Yaezakura (May 3, 2017)

I am the consummate ladies' lady.

(Aka, gay as could be.)


----------



## cornimer (May 3, 2017)

Nah


----------



## xSany (May 4, 2017)

yes.


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2017)

the only straight i am is straight up *****


my gf is a blessing


----------



## animalcrisscross (May 4, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> lolnope.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause screw anybody that might actually still be discovering themselves, amiright? HAR DE HAR HAR!



 no, not cause of that. it's just funny. jeez


----------



## naelyn (May 4, 2017)

Sexually attracted to males mostly however personality is the deciding factor. So I guess I'm mostly straight..


----------



## Acruoxil (May 4, 2017)

Yes, I'm a guy into girls.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

Nope I'm bi and very proud


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 18, 2017)

yes, i think i was a little bi-curious at one point however as i kind-of dated this one girl but i'm not attracted to women anymore, i can admire their looks however


----------



## seliph (Sep 18, 2017)

yall still straight? in this economy?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 18, 2017)

I would say Im bi but I've never been with a girl before, however I do find them attractive (maybe even more so than males) and wish I could, but I'm a super shy person. I have also grown up with homophobic influence by my [alcoholic] father, even before my younger brother barely hit puberty he would threaten that he would kill him if he turned out to be gay so Im still struggling against those fears. It is the main reason ive never been with another female.

 I am in a straight relationship and I'm still even shy around my bf, and sometimes fluctuate between sex-repulsion, it's a struggle. I kind of wish my boyfriend and I were open, or he were interested in another girl so we could add someone else to our relationship and have a sweet little triangle, plus will make up for those times i dont initiate anything or feel sex-repulsed


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2017)

k but reading through this thread why do yall need to keep saying "im not a homophobe but..." or "im not homophobic"
just say you're straight or not, or questioning (which isnt a funny thing lol. im still questioning if im pan or if im a big ol lesbian)


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2017)

No.

Apparently I voted in this thread before but never actually made a post. Oops.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh my word, it got bumped. This thread's flawed - use one of the other sexuality threads.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 18, 2017)

I thought I was, but now I'm just confused lmfaooaoaoa


----------



## seliph (Sep 18, 2017)

himeki said:


> k but reading through this thread why do yall need to keep saying "im not a homophobe but..." or "im not homophobic"
> just say you're straight or not, or questioning (which isnt a funny thing lol. im still questioning if im pan or if im a big ol lesbian)



now i'm no heterophobe, i respect all identities whether you're straight or normal and i have a cousin who got straight married but i could never be straight!


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2017)

gyro said:


> now i'm no heterophobe, i respect all identities whether you're straight or normal and i have a cousin who got straight married but i could never be straight!



this ****ing reminds me of t hat one meme that was like "regular couple, yaoi couple, yuri couple. i see no difference!"


----------



## seliph (Sep 18, 2017)

himeki said:


> this ****ing reminds me of t hat one meme that was like "regular couple, yaoi couple, yuri couple. i see no difference!"



that's exactly what i was thinking of LMAO


----------



## Mary (Sep 18, 2017)

Maybe so that people feel accepted and welcomed? For example, I'm straight, but that doesn't mean I condone hatred of any form.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 18, 2017)

I, Christian Chandler, am straight. [holds up Britney Spears poster]
Don't you forget it.


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2017)

gyro said:


> that's exactly what i was thinking of LMAO



HERE I FOUND IT


----------



## seliph (Sep 18, 2017)

Mary said:


> Maybe so that people feel accepted and welcomed? For example, I'm straight, but that doesn't mean I condone hatred of any form.



i know yall probably have good intentions with this but your sexuality has nothing to do with whether you're homophobic or not so when someone asks you yours and you say "but i'm not homophobic!" it makes you look like you might be. like why would you needa clarify when it's completely unrelated you know?

it's like if someone asks your favourite cuisine and you say "italian - oh but i'm not racist or anything". it's irrelevant and looks sus, just say you're straight and move on lol.



himeki said:


> HERE I FOUND IT



there it is the image that ended homophobia


----------



## sej (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes, I am very straight. What can I say, I love men!


----------



## Mary (Sep 18, 2017)

No one's claiming it's a cure for homophobia. It's more of a "hey you don't need to feel like you need to be anything but yourself around me" type thing. Granted, I currently live in a part of the south in the Bible Belt where homophobia is pretty much the norm, so that might contribute to why I feel a need to distance myself from that.


----------



## himeki (Sep 18, 2017)

gyro said:


> i know yall probably have good intentions with this but your sexuality has nothing to do with whether you're homophobic or not so when someone asks you yours and you say "but i'm not homophobic!" it makes you look like you might be. like why would you needa clarify when it's completely unrelated you know?
> 
> it's like if someone asks your favourite cuisine and you say "italian - oh but i'm not racist or anything". it's irrelevant and looks sus, just say you're straight and move on lol.
> 
> ...



this image helped me feel welcomed in the community


but ya literally what gyro said. if u have to keep insisting that ur not smth it gets really susp. like homophobia in the lgbt community exists as well - biphobia for example


----------



## seliph (Sep 18, 2017)

Mary said:


> No one's claiming it's a cure for homophobia. It's more of a "hey you don't need to feel like you need to be anything but yourself around me" type thing. Granted, I currently live in a part of the south in the Bible Belt where homophobia is pretty much the norm, so that might contribute to why I feel a need to distance myself from that.



kinda confused by the "cure for homophobia" part? i'm not sure what you were referring to.

but anyways it's not homophobic to be straight so it's just weird to see that sort of reply. i understand you have the best intentions and while it's not really hurting anyone, but as a gay person i can tell you with full certainty that you don't have to verbally clarify that you aren't homophobic (unless you're being asked "are you homophobic?" lol), especially where it's unrelated. instead focus on reflecting that in your actions, not only to us but other people.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 18, 2017)

Months later and I'm still gay. Surprise, surprise!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Months later and I'm still gay. Surprise, surprise!



You know, one of my friends IRL always tells me I won't be bi in the future, even though I've felt this way for six years now...


----------



## milkyi (Sep 18, 2017)

no, i'm pretty sure i'm bi. recently i've been questioning my sexuality and i may be a lesbian idk anymore


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is anyone on this website straight?  Geez.  I'm not homophobic, it just seems like there's a shortage of straight people.  I am, by the way.



what can I say animal crossing brings in all the gays


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't know what to pick... I'm only romantically attracted to women, and only sexually/physically attracted to men. I guess that would be bisexual. There is no option for me here.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm attracted to the same-sex physically but with the opposite-sex emotionally. Weird.


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 18, 2017)

Yep I'm straight. Only want dem bois ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm not physically nor emotionally attracted to either sooooo undecided? ^^"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> what can I say animal crossing brings in all the gays



LMAO that actual made me laugh.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm attracted to the same-sex physically but with the opposite-sex emotionally. Weird.



You sound bisexual.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hanzoisbae said:


> what can I say animal crossing brings in all the gays



I have to agree with this, even though I'm not gay nor straight.


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 18, 2017)

i'm anything goes as long as we get along and i find u attractive


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 18, 2017)

Nope, bisexual


----------



## kelpy (Sep 18, 2017)

boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
but i guess romantically girls are cool too LOL
edit: that wasnt the question i got too excited
but im bi


----------



## Ackee (Sep 18, 2017)

heck no. i lov me some girls.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 18, 2017)

No I am gay


----------



## Loriii (Sep 18, 2017)

Always been and always will be


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Sep 18, 2017)

Bisexual


----------



## goro (Sep 18, 2017)

idk man is it gay if i'm homosexual


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm as straight as a banana


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 18, 2017)

So straight you can use me as a ruler.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Sep 19, 2017)

No. I'm not straight.


----------



## Zavester (Sep 19, 2017)

*screams in bisexual* HI HELLO


----------



## squidpops (Sep 19, 2017)

nope. pansexual here


----------



## Goshi (Sep 19, 2017)

Nah. I'm bi.


----------



## carp (Sep 19, 2017)

i am a gay


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow there are quite a few who are bisexual here, I don't feel so alone now


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> what can I say animal crossing brings in all the gays



fellas...is it gay to play animal crossing? i mean, you're literally walking around w/ animals w/ no pants on....


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

I swing both ways


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

No, no I'm not.


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm gay. That all .


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm straight!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

oh wow, currently at half and half. im bi aro/ace. so no, not straight.


----------



## rbell2915 (Oct 3, 2017)

Undoubtedly.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure it all out and what I am specifically , but I'm pretty sure I'm somewhere on the spectrum of_ asexuality _as of now


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 3, 2017)

The half half is kinda scary.... But I'm straight..


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 4, 2017)

Bisexual


----------



## moonford (Oct 4, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> The half half is kinda scary.... But I'm straight..



How is it scary?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 4, 2017)

Probably not, but I put myself under "undecided".


----------



## tae (Oct 4, 2017)

move im gay (pan)


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 4, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> The half half is kinda scary.... But I'm straight..



ikr the poll used to be more not straight than straight and rn there are 87 straights and 85 not straight ppl who have voted and that is scary and upsetting i can't believe the straight minority is actually a bit more than half of this forum


----------



## Aali (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes, I;m straight but all of my friends are LGBTQ+


----------



## Romaki (Oct 4, 2017)

Still not straight.


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

I would hate to be straight, I enjoy being bisexual


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 4, 2017)

at this point I dont even know tbh but _that's okAY bc it's just a label and we should all just like who we liiiike_


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 4, 2017)

straight. seems like the straights and lgbts are quite equal

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> ikr the poll used to be more not straight than straight and rn there are 87 straights and 85 not straight ppl who have voted and that is scary and upsetting i can't believe the straight minority is actually a bit more than half of this forum



yea the internet makes it seem like most people aren't straight but still there are lots of straight ppl


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 4, 2017)

I honestly expected there to be more straight people on this site than people who aren't, but I was still aware that there are lots of LGBT members here, and that's great! Diversity is good!


----------



## Miii (Oct 4, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 4, 2017)

No way lol.


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm extraordinarily gay and very happy about it.


----------



## Forests (Oct 5, 2017)

Nope, bisexual.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 5, 2017)

lol no thank you, definitely not

i'm actually a little surprised at the amount of other rainbow people here in the thread as i thought there would be more straight people, but it makes me really happy to know that there's so many other members of the lgbtqia+ community here c:


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> straight. seems like the straights and lgbts are quite equal
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


o wow that's so scary tho


----------



## Purple*-*haze (Oct 5, 2017)

BI BI BI BABY BI BI BIIII


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm faplistomigiladromibompijaxual, meaning I have a weird attraction to hating people who bump ancient threads.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> Bisexual



Why do you feel the need to post the same exact word in the same exact thread, twice?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 5, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> o wow that's so scary tho



What's scary about it?


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> What's scary about it?



the straights ?????


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 5, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> the straights ?????



and what is scary about straights?


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> and what is scary about straights?



srs answer: straight (and cis) people are the people who are violent and hateful towards the lgbt community and lgbt people grow up being afraid of them and what they do to people like us because of our sexualities or gender identities. constantly being in an environment where you are at risk of being bullied, beaten, ridiculed or in any other way a victim of violence or discrimination makes you wary of being open about your identity. fearing straight people is not irrational, it is something lgbt people have to do because every single lgbt person has been, have known somebody, or have heard of somebody who was a victim of a hate crime and/or homophobia/transphobia and believe it or not but straight cis people are actually the people who most commonly do these things :'o
yes, there are straight people who aren't homophobic or transphobic and who would never hurt someone because of their sexuality or gender identity. yay gold stars to them or whatever lmao but there is no way for lgbt people to know what someone is like concerning lgbt issues so it's not weird to be afraid of Potential Bad Straights. 
there are people who will be like "omg but if i'm afraid of gay people i'm a homophobe so this is heterophobia!!!!???!?!?!?"  yea no because gay people are murdered for being gay and straight people feel attacked because suddenly they're supposed to not be asshats to other people lol.

I don't mean that i am afraid of every single cishet individual i meet, that's not it. but straight and cis people are scary because of homophobia and transphobia.

now, what i wrote was mostly a joke because someone wrote something that basically said "omg there are too many lgbt people in the world and it scares my fragile straightie heart!!" and that's stupid because there is no reason to be scared or upset that half the people in a thread on an animal crossing forum have voted that they aren't straight. farther back in the thread there were people who basically said that straight people were a minority and were all whiny about it, which is why i mentioned the Poor, Oppressed Straight Minority Of The Bell Tree Forums and offered my sympathies to this group that is so terribly mistreated. (again, this is not serious, straight people aren't victims of hate on tbt and people with other sexualities existing does not count as oppression against straight people.)

what i'd like 2 write but bc you seem to b confused abt it i won't keep the joke going bc it gets weird but i still want 2 write it: i am heterophobic ?????? ?? uwu'''''


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 5, 2017)

.


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 5, 2017)

straight


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> well I'm straight and not like that to lgbts, but really lgbts have to learn to deal with those kind of straights because there will always be people that are against lgbt and billions of religious people in the world. Not much you can do about it but just be with people that support you. Not everyone will just accept and respect you, people are different and there's harmful people but you need to avoid, America is probably the most lgbt-accepting country I guess that's the most acceptance you can get there.
> 
> But really, I don't find much people to be homophobic or something that bad unless they are highly religious or think lgbts are the worst thing in the universe, lots of people don't really care about them (like me) or accept it. So don't be so fearful of getting killed or something but don't expect everyone to like you as well.



lmao
lmao
lmao
lmao
lmao
lmao
lmao

homophobia and transphobia isnt about not being liked. you can't b like " o yea this isnt homophobic or transphobic" if youre cishet lol, sure you can have an opinion but it doesn't matter. lgbt people already have to deal with straight people like that and like this. america is definitely not the most accepting country of lgbt people, like really Not. and i think people will stop having to worry about being murdered when cis and straight people stop murdering people for being lgbt


----------



## Mary (Oct 5, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> lmao
> lmao
> lmao
> lmao
> ...


Agree with this. @the other post You can say it doesn't offend you, but you can't decide whether something hurts other people. Discrimination exists and progress is only made when people stand together against it.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 5, 2017)

Straight? Who's she? 

For real though... I'm not straight and I'm damn well proud.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 5, 2017)

im pretty sure i'm straight
i.... think?
i'm kinda unsure if i've ever loved someone


----------



## Barbara (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow... I had no idea the LGBT community was this big here. It's actually perfectly 50/50 with straight people! That's quite interesting. I guess it's because people are very accepting here.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 5, 2017)

Barbara said:


> It's actually perfectly 50/50 with straight people!



Wow, the graph looks so *straight* with it being 50/50.

I'm sorry. I tried too hard to be funny. I'll just leave.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm none-of-your-business, That's what I'm.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't even know help


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't label myself as straight, gay or anything. I'm just me. 


I have nothing at all against the LGBT community. They are people just like everyone else. It's not my job to judge them. I treat them as I would like to be treated: with respect.


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2017)

hail no



~Unicorn~ said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just for the record this is pretty callous stuff to say when you have no idea what it's like to experience homophobia


----------



## Android (Oct 5, 2017)

no lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2017)

Zane said:


> just for the record this is pretty callous stuff to say when you have no idea what it's like to experience homophobia



This. All of this. I have had several homophobic friends and family members and coming out to a homophobic friend, as a bisexual, was bad enough, and it was even worse for my best friend, who is gay. I can't even imagine what it will be like when I do to my homophobic, Southern Baptist family.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> well I'm straight and not like that to lgbts, but really lgbts have to learn to deal with those kind of straights because there will always be people that are against lgbt and billions of religious people in the world. Not much you can do about it but just be with people that support you. Not everyone will just accept and respect you, people are different and there's harmful people but you need to avoid, America is probably the most lgbt-accepting country I guess that's the most acceptance you can get there.
> 
> But really, I don't find much people to be homophobic or something that bad unless they are highly religious or think lgbts are the worst thing in the universe, lots of people don't really care about them (like me) or accept it. So don't be so fearful of getting killed or something but don't expect everyone to like you as well.



In general, it's not wise to say stuff like that on a thread like this.  You'll only cause trouble for yourself. ?\_(?_?)_/?


----------



## seliph (Oct 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> America is probably the most lgbt-accepting country



This might be the funniest thing I've read all day.

Anyways, people have already said what I would have except: LGBT is an adjective, not a noun. People arent "LGBTs". We are LGBT _people_.


----------



## gaydani (Oct 5, 2017)

im as straight as a destroyed broken pencil eaten by godzilla


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 5, 2017)

I am mega, mega queer.


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 5, 2017)

gyro said:


> This might be the funniest thing I've read all day.



I laughed so hard at the same damn thing. 

But yeah, not straight here. Super gay.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 5, 2017)

.


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> lol I knew I would come back here and see people complaining about what I said. But seriously not everyone is gonna accept you, that's the way it is



We know, thanks. I think the way you said it was a little.. rude? It probably wouldn't have been that bad if you hadn't referred to us as "LGBTs". It was a bit demeaning, even though I don't think you meant for it to be. Just advice for the future, don't use that.

** edit **

Also, the United States is NOT the most LGBT friendly. The US just voted AGAINST the U.N. ban on the death penalty for homosexuality. So, there's that.


----------



## seliph (Oct 6, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> lol I knew I would come back here and see people complaining about what I said. But seriously not everyone is gonna accept you, that's the way it is



If you want to be a LGBT ally instead of seeing this as people "complaining" about what you said, take it as a learning experience on how to check the homophobic behaviour you have. We're all LGBT people telling you what you're saying is offensive. Saying we're just "complaining" only says you don't actually care about LGBT peoples' feelings unless we coddle you.

"Not everyone is gonna accept you" is not the attitude to have if you actually care about us. You should be wanting that to change because, as dramatic as it sounds, it's literally killing us.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 6, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> lol I knew I would come back here and see people complaining about what I said. But seriously not everyone is gonna accept you, that's the way it is


yeah i mean you saying questionable things is only your own fault, people disagreeing with you isn't uhhh attacking you or whatever

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> If you want to be a LGBT ally instead of seeing this as people "complaining" about what you said, take it as a learning experience on how to check the homophobic behaviour you have. We're all LGBT people telling you what you're saying is offensive. Saying we're just "complaining" only says you don't actually care about LGBT peoples' feelings unless we coddle you.
> 
> "Not everyone is gonna accept you" is not the attitude to have if you actually care about us. You should be wanting that to change because, as dramatic as it sounds, it's literally killing us.


she literally wrote that she doesnt care about The LGBTs tho so idk i guess she doesnt ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Greys0n (Oct 6, 2017)

well from time to time


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2017)

Mhmm... yeee


----------



## seliph (Oct 6, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> she literally wrote that she doesnt care about The LGBTs tho so idk i guess she doesnt ?\_(ツ)_/?



Must have missed that part but in that case you can't fault lgbt people for reacting cmon man


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 6, 2017)

gyro said:


> If you want to be a LGBT ally instead of seeing this as people "complaining" about what you said, take it as a learning experience on how to check the homophobic behaviour you have. We're all LGBT people telling you what you're saying is offensive. Saying we're just "complaining" only says you don't actually care about LGBT peoples' feelings unless we coddle you.
> 
> "Not everyone is gonna accept you" is not the attitude to have if you actually care about us. You should be wanting that to change because, as dramatic as it sounds, it's literally killing us.



THIS. Thiiiis. Thank you for putting down what my brain wanted me to say, was too fumed last night to keep going.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh ya definitely (lies, lies everywhere)

I'm bi!


----------



## himeki (Oct 6, 2017)

damn is this ****in thread STILL circulating?? christ



~Unicorn~ said:


> well I'm straight and not like that to lgbts, but really lgbts have to learn to deal with those kind of straights because there will always be people that are against lgbt and billions of religious people in the world. Not much you can do about it but just be with people that support you. Not everyone will just accept and respect you, people are different and there's harmful people but you need to avoid, America is probably the most lgbt-accepting country I guess that's the most acceptance you can get there.
> 
> But really, I don't find much people to be homophobic or something that bad unless they are highly religious or think lgbts are the worst thing in the universe, lots of people don't really care about them (like me) or accept it. So don't be so fearful of getting killed or something but don't expect everyone to like you as well.


jesus christ where do i start
so you're saying we just have to grin and bear it? you dont think that things should change so people can be proud of their sexuality without being in constant fear of being killed?
really? because i think thats actually sweden. 
iii honestly have no ****ing response to this?? like literally, nice to know you dont give a **** about us or the **** we go through on a day to day basis.
well damn i dont like some people but that doesnt mean i refuse to accept their orentation? damn

next time you try to write a "uwu just deal with it!!!" speech, try and find out what we actually go through first thanks


----------



## capcom (Oct 6, 2017)

no


----------



## moonford (Oct 6, 2017)

Eh, we can never have a peaceful thread. That's a shame, has anybody ever heard of the phrase "if you have nothing nice to say then do not say anything at all"? (I sound like an elderly person I know, shut up.) 



~Unicorn~ said:


> well I'm straight and not like that to lgbts, *but really lgbts have to learn to deal with those kind of straights because there will always be people that are against lgbt and billions of religious people in the world*. Not much you can do about it but just be with people that support you. Not everyone will just accept and respect you, people are different and there's harmful people but you need to avoid, *America is probably the most lgbt-accepting country I guess that's the most acceptance you can get there.*
> 
> But really, *I don't find much people to be homophobic* or something that bad unless they are highly religious or think lgbts are the worst thing in the universe, *lots of people don't really care about them (like me) or accept it. So don't be so fearful of getting killed or something but don't expect everyone to like you as well*.



If you say crap like this then expect a negative reaction and if you plan to say crap like this, knowing that it will upset people unnecessarily then please keep it to yourself. This post in short is: "I'm phobic of minority sexualities and identities, and YOU have to accept it". Having an opinion is fine and dandy but if you honestly think that you wont have people who retaliate with harsh words, then please educate yourself on the struggles WE have faced as a community, when someone in OUR community is hurt WE stand up for what's right and WE always will. 

Our history is truly depressing and many of us have been killed and abused because of who we are, we will never accept those who hurt us. 

"LGBTS"? What are LGBTS? Lesbian gay bisexual transgenders? That isn't possible and as someone pointed out it's not a noun, it's an adjective. You would know that if you were actually educated on what you were talking about, which seems to be the problem these days. There always has to be those people who feel the need to say idiotic things which upset people and they wonder why they upset people. A great idea would be to keep it to yourself next time. 

You don't care about us or accept us yet you feel the need to comment on us, why is that? 

----


Btw, I'm gay but I've also had long periods of time were I was asexual so I don't put labels on my sexuality.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

I find it quite interesting that the number of gay/bi people is slight higher than the number of straight people.  Good for you, being honest about your sexuality!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I find it quite interesting that the number of gay/bi people is slight higher than the number of straight people.  Good for you, being honest about your sexuality!



I honestly for the longest time denied my bisexuality, although growing up in a homophobic family didn't help. It was less than two years ago that I even accepted myself for it. Eventually, I will work up the courage to come out to my parents.


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 7, 2017)

i am but i've never dated so ya never kno amirite

these poll results were so surprising and it's super cool to know more about our lil tbtf community here


----------



## Sloom (Oct 7, 2017)

I actually clicked no by accident ;;

Anyway, yes, this is pretty interesting. I've never met anyone who isn't straight before in person, and I've also never dated so I'm a bit of a loser. Like I need to get out more.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 7, 2017)

Omf, I didn't expect LGBT+ to be a majority here 
I know like one gay dude irl and that's it ;;;


----------



## Keldi (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm straight and proud :3
I just don't have any sexual attraction, so a hetero-romantic asexual if you will.
In regards to an earlier arguement:
Not everybody will accept you, and sometimes you do need to change. But not always. The world can be unforgiving. The world can be accepting. You just need to reach out to those who love you for you. Yes, people attack members of the LGBT community, but so many support the community. I support you rainbows. You fabulous rainbows


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Omf, I didn't expect LGBT+ to be a majority here
> I know like one gay dude irl and that's it ;;;


you probably know more that just havent come out to you yet lol. my best friend of the last 10 years is genderfluid and pan, and i only found out last summer, and they only found out about me last summer as well.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 8, 2017)

Keldi said:


> I'm straight and proud :3
> I just don't have any sexual attraction, so a hetero-romantic asexual if you will.
> In regards to an earlier arguement:
> Not everybody will accept you, and sometimes you do need to change. But not always. The world can be unforgiving. The world can be accepting. You just need to reach out to those who love you for you. Yes, people attack members of the LGBT community, but so many support the community. I support you rainbows. You fabulous rainbows



what
 do u realize that the "and sometimes you do need to change" part sounds really bad .. :I


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2017)

himeki said:


> you probably know more that just havent come out to you yet lol. my best friend of the last 10 years is genderfluid and pan, and i only found out last summer, and they only found out about me last summer as well.



Yeah, I suppose, haha. Would never be a majority though


----------



## dedenne (Oct 8, 2017)

Yup I'm straight
But clicked no
...(wut am I doing with my life)


----------



## Keldi (Oct 8, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> what
> do u realize that the "and sometimes you do need to change" part sounds really bad .. :I



It is true though. It's unfortunate, yes. We've all had to change for an envioronment or a situation. I could've phrased that better, qnd I will admit that it wasn't worded well. I'm not here to fight, just here to defend a friend of mine if need be.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 8, 2017)

Keldi said:


> It is true though. It's unfortunate, yes. We've all had to change for an envioronment or a situation. I could've phrased that better, qnd I will admit that it wasn't worded well. I'm not here to fight, just here to defend a friend of mine if need be.


yeah but you really made it sound like "sometimes u need to stop being lgbt so that others wont be Bothered" and that's not rly cool but it seems like thats not what u meant (??) so yay



Dedenne2 said:


> Yup I'm straight
> But clicked no
> ...(wut am I doing with my life)


wait what


----------



## Keldi (Oct 8, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> yeah but you really made it sound like "sometimes u need to stop being lgbt so that others wont be Bothered" and that's not rly cool but it seems like thats not what u meant (??) so yay
> 
> 
> wait what



Oh no! That's nowhere near what I meant! I've had many friends who are part of the LGBT community and I've loved knowing them(moving away was when I couldn't talk with them anymore)! I'm so sorry it sounded that way! D:
I was trying to say it like how we sometimes don't eat like a pig on our first date...even though, let's be honest, we are pigs lol And we eventually can be our pig-selves once we know for 100% fact they'll love us regardless.
Sorry for the misunderstanding ^~^"


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 8, 2017)

still undecided


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 8, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> still undecided



And that is quite alright! Take your time, and stay undecided for however long you want. Honestly, I think it's pretty great that people can be undecided. Sexuality is not a straight line, and that's pretty freaking cool.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 8, 2017)

Apriiil said:


> And that is quite alright! Take your time, and stay undecided for however long you want. Honestly, I think it's pretty great that people can be undecided. Sexuality is not a straight line, and that's pretty freaking cool.



with me it was like
i like girls no boys no im gay i like girls i really like girls nevermind i fell in love with a boy i think i like boys too im bi then wait but i dont think i like girls anymore really what


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 8, 2017)

cammy said:


> with me it was like
> i like girls no boys no im gay i like girls i really like girls nevermind i fell in love with a boy i think i like boys too im bi then wait but i dont think i like girls anymore really what



I went through the exact same thing. Somewhat. I fell in love with a boy right before I realized that I was just gay. The boy and I are basically best friends now. I just think it's important that people know like, if you don't know then that's totally fine. I think we put a lot of pressure on ourselves to label ourselves, but it makes me so happy when people take their times.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## seliph (Oct 8, 2017)

Apriiil said:


> I think we put a lot of pressure on ourselves to label ourselves



^ That and we've been brought up in such a heteronormative society that it makes figuring yourself out that much more difficult. We're so conditioned into thinking straight is the default from when we're basically babies that we expect ourselves to be at least partially attracted to the other gender for years, even tricking ourselves into thinking we are. Not to mention the obsessions _of other people_ of our own identities, it makes you feel like you absolutely need your mind to be figured out when it doesn't.

It's fine to not know whether you're 15 or 25 and it's none of anybody's business but yours.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2017)

When I was like, 10, I "fell in love" with a girl. Not gonna say her name since privacy and all. It was a very innocent childhood thing. She was an _Animal Crossing_ fan like me, so I guess that's the only reason we kicked it off. Her brother hated the sight of me.

When I was about 11 or 12, I had to tell her I was gay, 'cause that was around the time I started realising my sexuality, and it was so weird because it's like she always knew, and we've unfortunately lost touch over the past couple of years, but I got to speak to her brother on Twitter recently and he seems to have changed for the better. It's strange the way things turn!

But what I'm trying to say is that, you can realise who you are at any time. For some people, it takes them many years, and for others it's always a part of them. People shouldn't feel any pressure to label themselves so soon, or even at all. You're just you, and you don't need any tags.


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 8, 2017)

UHM, can I just say, I really love this thread and all of the love spread through it?


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 8, 2017)

Straight seems like I'm the only straight one here ps there is nothing bad about being bi or gay


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 8, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I'm faplistomigiladromibompijaxual, meaning I have a weird attraction to hating people who bump ancient threads.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Because I didn't realize that I already posted in this thread. I don't come on this forum as often as I used to, so excuse me for double posting. 


~Unicorn~ said:


> well I'm straight and not like that to lgbts, but really lgbts have to learn to deal with those kind of straights because there will always be people that are against lgbt and billions of religious people in the world. Not much you can do about it but just be with people that support you. Not everyone will just accept and respect you, people are different and there's harmful people but you need to avoid, America is probably the most lgbt-accepting country I guess that's the most acceptance you can get there.
> 
> But really, I don't find much people to be homophobic or something that bad unless they are highly religious or think lgbts are the worst thing in the universe, lots of people don't really care about them (like me) or accept it. So don't be so fearful of getting killed or something but don't expect everyone to like you as well.



Oh honey, you have no idea of how wrong you are. We LGBT folk, don't need or let a lone have to put up with any form of discrimination that we might face. We don't want to be silent and complacent in our own discrimination. When we see something happen to someone in our community we need to speak up against it, otherwise nothing is going to get done. Having the attitude of "It's the territory of being part of the LGBT community, no use in trying to change it" is toxic asf, and if you truly consider yourself an ally, you need to lose that train of thought.

The US isn't super accepting either, sure we're more accepting of LGBT people than say Egypt, but the USA still has a long ass way to come.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm not straight, crooked, or anything. I have no gender, so I can't **** anyone, and I'm asexual.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2017)

very


----------

